

Bootstrap.js - An open source project by closed minded individuals? - Rajiv_N
http://rajivnavada.tumblr.com/post/17578998150/bootstrap-js-an-open-source-project-by-closed-minded

======
prodigal_erik
The bug was from
[https://github.com/rajivnavada/bootstrap/commit/49d565a6da38...](https://github.com/rajivnavada/bootstrap/commit/49d565a6da38359a776f83f31a1f1ccd658c88a7#L0R35),
which used /bin/cat inappropriately. Parsing x+y is not equivalent to parsing
x fully and then y, so javascript-aware tools are required for that sort of
packaging.

------
tantalor
This problem is very prevalent when concatenating JavaScript. The best defense
is to prepend a semicolon before anonymous function closures.

For example, see Paul Irish's geo-location shim
<https://gist.github.com/366184>

